# استراحة الحصن > منتدى الصور >  أبيض وَ أسود ~ Black َ& White

## دموع الغصون

*
أبيض وَ أسود ~ Black َ& White
مزيج من اختلاجات الروح 
لا لون لها تتمازج بين الأبيض و الأسود 
لكلّ منها معنى يختصر بتلك الذكرى وذاك الألم و الأمل 
هنا تتمازج الأبيض والأسود في صور تحاكي الروح أكثر من محاكتها للكلمات 

هنا سيكون شريان القلب وتر لعزف الحياة 




*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


*

----------


## (dodo)

موضوع  :Icon30:

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## هدوء عاصف

*
الموسيقى ، الإبتسامة ، الورود
تعطي الحياة في الصور حتى لو كانت شاحبة
*

----------


## &روان&



----------


## دموع الغصون

*


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


*

----------


## (dodo)



----------


## حبيبتي والمطر



----------


## دموع الغصون

*



*

----------


## &روان&



----------


## حبيبتي والمطر



----------


## (dodo)



----------


## حبيبتي والمطر



----------


## دموع الغصون

*
 


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
 


*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون

*



*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*



*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*



*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*



*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر



----------


## (dodo)



----------


## دموع الغصون

*



*

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------

